# RIP Larry Scott



## dorian777 (Mar 9, 2014)

I just heard over at PM that he passed away at 75.


----------



## dorian777 (Mar 9, 2014)

Here he is at his peak. For the guys that don't know, Larry was the first Mr. Olympia.


----------



## thebrick (Mar 9, 2014)

Very sad. He was on of my original inspirations. His arms seemed unreal to me at that time. RIP Larry.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 9, 2014)

RIP. Loaded Guns was one of the best bb books I ever own.


----------



## MattG (Mar 9, 2014)

Another legend passes...RIP Larry. Thank you for paving the way, and for all you've done for "us".


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 9, 2014)

Who could have thought a boy with such pathetic shoulder structure ever be a Mr Olympia ??


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 9, 2014)

Who could have thought a boy with such pathetic shoulder structure ever be a Ky Olympia ??


----------



## dorian777 (Mar 9, 2014)

It would appear that genetics can sometimes be an excuse to just be lazy and not reach your full potential. Larry proved that hard work and good nutrition can change that. He was a pupil of the great Vince Gironda.


----------



## MattG (Mar 9, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> It would appear that genetics can sometimes be an excuse to just be lazy and not reach your full potential. Larry proved that hard work and good nutrition can change that. He was a pupil of the great Vince Gironda.



Ah yes, "the gironda file". My pops has that little red pamphlet. I should read back over that...


----------



## dorian777 (Mar 9, 2014)

MattG said:


> Ah yes, "the gironda file". My pops has that little red pamphlet. I should read back over that...



Vince was an early innovator in the biz. I think he was one of the first to advocate low-carbs to get into shape. Your offseason consisted of lots of eggs, milk, and heavy cream. He'd have you drink a concoction of cream and ginger ale throughout the day to keep your energy up.


----------



## MattG (Mar 9, 2014)

Lol. Yeah, its been a long time since i read that, but i definitely do remember the heavy cream being a big aspect in the diet...


----------



## Big-John (Mar 9, 2014)

Def praying for the family.


----------

